# Breaking News....



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

*BROWN'S $18.5M SETTLEMENT*





> November 8, 2006 -- The most frequently asked question about the Knicks was answered late this afternoon - how much did Larry Brown get?
> 
> Brown didn't even get half – securing $18.5 million of the $41 million left on his contract, according to a 10Q form obtained by The Post and filed today. The settlement was brokered by the Knicks and his lawyers Oct. 30th, and the Knicks saved a bundle. But Brown still comes away with a total of $28.5 million for coaching the Knicks to 23 victories, including $10M he earned for the 2006-2007 season.
> 
> However, according to his five-year contract, anything the Knicks owed Brown was to be offset by any job he gets across the next four years. In the settlement, the Knicks will not get a break if Brown finds another employment. In the settlement statement, commissioner David Stern referred to that in saying nether side has any more financial obligation to the other.


http://www.nypost.com/seven/11082006/sports/185_sports_.htm

So Brown ended up getting a cool 19 million out of the deal. :eek8:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frank was right on the money.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Kitty said:


> Frank was right on the money.


I allready knew this but you guys din't buy it.Truknicksfan i guess i wasn't right after all huh?

Anyways it's good to see Brown era is finally over.

A sad year in Knick history the old man gave us.

The sad thing is that we can't get that year back.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I allready knew this but you guys din't buy it.Truknicksfan i guess i wasn't right after all huh?


You dont post a link and I will bring it up everytime. As for being right lets not go talk mr. "Jefferies will be out for no longer then the first week of the season."

You post a link and ill never question anything u say? Fair? Good.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> You dont post a link and I will bring it up everytime. As for being right lets not go talk mr. "Jefferies will be out for no longer then the first week of the season."
> 
> You post a link and ill never question anything u say? Fair? Good.


Your still going with the Jeffries crap? The boy was going to return in time but when they looked at it again you saw the report of requiring surgery.



> *Jeffries wrist injury was not expected to require surgery*. *The prognosis changed Tuesday forcing Jeffries to have surgery on the wrist. The Knicks medical staff now estimates an additional six to eight weeks before Jeffries can play, the New York Daily News reports. (Nov 1)*


Thats what changed everything. 

Nuff said.

So yeah you were wrong, and i was right.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> Your still going with the Jeffries crap? The boy was going to return in time but when they looked at it again you saw the report of requiring surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is the thread that I created which stated he was going to miss half of the season, then it was downgraded to 3-6 weeks. Then it was upgraded to longer than 3-6 weeks after his final MRI. You stated that he will miss 1 week of the reg season and at the time it we were in the middle of October. You still didn't take into consideration that 3-6 weeks may mean missing *more than 1 week* *of the regular* *season.* Therefore, you are wrong on this one. 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=309758&page=1


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Kitty said:


> Here is the thread that I created which stated he was going to miss half of the season, then it was downgraded to 3-6 weeks. Then it was upgraded to longer than 3-6 weeks after his final MRI. You stated that he will miss 1 week of the reg season and at the time it we were in the middle of October. You still didn't take into consideration that 3-6 weeks may mean missing *more than 1 week* *of the regular* *season.* Therefore, you are wrong on this one.
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=309758&page=1


Nope i clearly stated that Jeffries would be out for 4 weeks and that he would only miss the 1st week of the entire regular season, and 2 weeks at most. 

I said this when Jeffries INITIALLY got hurt. 

Like i said had he not needed surgery we might have gotten him back by next week.

The unexpected surgery is what thru it off not me.

Again you may disagree, but thats fine it's my opinion vs yours.

And NO i was not wrong.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Nope i clearly stated that Jeffries would be out for 4 weeks and that he would only miss the 1st week of the entire regular season, and 2 weeks at most.
> 
> I said this when Jeffries INITIALLY got hurt.
> 
> ...


You assuming he wouldn’t need surgery made your prediction wrong. I don’t know what u don’t understand.

You said *"He will out atleast a few games,he will miss the 1st week of the season at most." * That was wrong, there’s no way else to put it. Just because he needed surgery doesn’t take you off the hook of what you said.

Ill give you an easy example you can understand. Suppose I say Q will score 50 points tonight. Then he only scores 6 because I thought someone different would be defending him, makes what I said still wrong. It doesn’t matter that someone else then I thought was defending him, my statement would be wrong. Just like your statment was wrong.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> You assuming he wouldn’t need surgery made your prediction wrong. I don’t know what u don’t understand.
> 
> You said *"He will out atleast a few games,he will miss the 1st week of the season at most." *That was wrong, there’s no way else to put it. Just because he needed surgery doesn’t take you off the hook of what you said.


Exactly and that's the end of that. I'm not going to beat a dead horse we gave you credit for the Larry Brown situation and nothing more. The link that I inserted is clear evidence and that should be the end of dicussion.


----------

